# My PC-Ultras shipped Wed., 26 March and should arrrive...



## jeffreybehr (Mar 17, 2008)

...next Tuesday the 1st. Even tho I've had 2 good SWs* in my 3200CF HT for a couple years, I'm very excited about the PC-Us. I'm looking forward to feeling and hearing some of that subbass-octave bass present in 'U-571', 'Blackhawk Down', etc.

114 pounds times 2. Wow.


* Dominators (10") by Woofers By Bob (Carver).


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats jeffrey... :T

I have a pair of these myself and I guarantee you will love them.


----------

